# WLAN-Paketgröße ändern



## fr33zZe (15. April 2009)

*WLAN-Paketgröße ändern*

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab irgendwo mal gehört/gelesen dass man durch die verkleinerung der wlan-Paketgröße bessere Datendurchsatzraten bzw höhere Konnektivität erreichen kann!

Hat wer ne Ahnung wie das geht?

OS: Win Vista Ult. x64, alle updates
Hardware: F!B FonWLAN7050 // Realtek  RTL8187 WLAN-Adapter (802.11b/g) [alternativ Fritz! USB-Stick]


THX im vorraus


----------



## Chron-O-John (16. April 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Paketgröße ändern*

Hmmm.. also kleinere Pakete -> mehr overhead. Also eher eine Verschlechterung. Was du machen kannst ist in Windoof "TX-Burst" einschalten das bringt manchmal was.

Eventuell, wenns deine Hardware unterstützt, von long auf short Preamble umschalten und Frameburst einschalten. Musst halt Testen, obs was bringt.


----------



## fr33zZe (16. April 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Paketgröße ändern*

danke mal soweit.
du meinst dass es eher ne Verschlechterung mit sich bringen würde?

jetzt wenn noch wer sagen würde wo ich diese einstellungen vornehmen kann (im Treiber hab ich se bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden...), wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## taks (17. April 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Paketgröße ändern*

Google soll manchmal helfen 


MTU einstellen mit Anleitung - Supernature-Forum


----------



## Lexx (17. April 2009)

*AW: WLAN-Paketgröße ändern*

SpeedGuide.net :: The Broadband Guide


----------

